# List of demands from Occupy Wall Street-----Took me 15 minutes to find this...



## Redd Capp (Nov 15, 2011)

As we gather together in solidarity to express a feeling of mass injustice, we must not lose sight of what brought us together. We write so that all people who feel wronged by the corporate forces of the world can know that we are your allies.
As one people, united, we acknowledge the reality: that the future of the human race requires the cooperation of its members; that our system must protect our rights, and upon corruption of that system, it is up to the individuals to protect their own rights, and those of their neighbors; that a democratic government derives its just power from the people, but corporations do not seek consent to extract wealth from the people and the Earth; and that no true democracy is attainable when the process is determined by economic power. We come to you at a time when corporations, which place profit over people, self-interest over justice, and oppression over equality, run our governments. We have peaceably assembled here, as is our right, to let these facts be known.

They have taken our houses through an illegal foreclosure process, despite not having the original mortgage.
They have taken bailouts from taxpayers with impunity, and continue to give Executives exorbitant bonuses.
They have perpetuated inequality and discrimination in the workplace based on age, the color of one’s skin, sex, gender identity and sexual orientation.
They have poisoned the food supply through negligence, and undermined the farming system through monopolization.
They have profited off of the torture, confinement, and cruel treatment of countless animals, and actively hide these practices.
They have continuously sought to strip employees of the right to negotiate for better pay and safer working conditions.
They have held students hostage with tens of thousands of dollars of debt on education, which is itself a human right.
They have consistently outsourced labor and used that outsourcing as leverage to cut workers’ healthcare and pay.
They have influenced the courts to achieve the same rights as people, with none of the culpability or responsibility.
They have spent millions of dollars on legal teams that look for ways to get them out of contracts in regards to health insurance.
They have sold our privacy as a commodity.
They have used the military and police force to prevent freedom of the press.
They have deliberately declined to recall faulty products endangering lives in pursuit of profit.
They determine economic policy, despite the catastrophic failures their policies have produced and continue to produce.
They have donated large sums of money to politicians, who are responsible for regulating them.
They continue to block alternate forms of energy to keep us dependent on oil.
They continue to block generic forms of medicine that could save people’s lives or provide relief in order to protect investments that have already turned a substantial profit.
They have purposely covered up oil spills, accidents, faulty bookkeeping, and inactive ingredients in pursuit of profit.
They purposefully keep people misinformed and fearful through their control of the media.
They have accepted private contracts to murder prisoners even when presented with serious doubts about their guilt.
They have perpetuated colonialism at home and abroad.
They have participated in the torture and murder of innocent civilians overseas.
They continue to create weapons of mass destruction in order to receive government contracts.*


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 15, 2011)

Lets tackle #-1---They have taken our houses through an illegal foreclosure process, despite not having the original mortgage.
Translation- The banks and the S&Ls pooled morgages and sold them to 3rd partys (other banks,Investors, Pension Funds ect. in order to free up more capital to make more loans so that they could house more people and make more money. The FHA and Fannie Mae along with HUD pushed the banks to do this so that more low income people would get out of Section 8 Projects. The banks because of operation issues like paying off employees and Utlities moved from the model of taking a Million Dollers from 10 depsitors who they wre paying 5% intrest and turning around and making housing loans at 9-12% intrest....Into basicaly being a broker and a Middleman for the investors in derivitives and 3rd party morgage holders.......Now as it turns out very few of the occupy wall street protetors own a home as most NYC folks are renters. As it turns out Trinity Episcopal Church owns a huge chunk of NYC along with the NY State Pension Fund and they turn around and have front companys manage it for them.


----------



## trash diver (Nov 15, 2011)

This is all true,but i think it will take more than these words to make a change.Actions speak louder than words my brothers and sisters.( do you guys like my avatar?)


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes....Its doing what ever it takes to become part of "the establishment" and making changes from within.....or start whacking off the troublemakers like they did with Kadafi and Osama just more on a domestic scale.


----------

